# Red Eucalyptus



## rafaelsworld (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi there - I got $20 worth of Red Eucalyptus the other day on a whim because some people in the area are using it to grill/smoke. I'm wondering if any of you have experience with that wood and what your results have been, what's it good with?

I've heard that in general Eucalyptus is not good (toxic?), but strictly speaking this Red Eucalyptus, so I'm curious what y'all have found.

Thx in advance!

Rafael


----------



## mannyl (Aug 28, 2017)

I love smoking pork (ribs or shoulders) with eucalyptus but i know a peruvian griller near me use it on his rotisserie chicken.


----------

